# Brag about your fursona!



## Cid_Nielcen (Apr 6, 2013)

(does not necessarily have to be true)

My fursona's teeth can do the sparkle-ding effect.  He can also do a cartwheel with one hand, and makes one hellofa mean pb&j sandwich.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 6, 2013)

Mine's the prettiest peacock of all. C:


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 6, 2013)

Mine's a fish.

And a cat-thing.


----------



## anothersacrifice (Apr 6, 2013)

Mine holds titles for Floofiest Tail in three different countries.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Mine's normal.
And a chipmunk.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 6, 2013)

He can do the things I can't- or better said, I'm not supposed to be doing, like playing basketball and singing along to old R&B records from Philadelphia. He is a walking social commentary on just how divided American society actually is.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 6, 2013)

Mine has the most rammable ass in existence.


.. wait


----------



## Khopesh (Apr 7, 2013)

Mine has perfected a way to knock sand out of his fur without using his hands. There's also the whole "can point a finger at rocks, say bang, and make them explode" trick he can do.


----------



## Lodi Dah! (Apr 7, 2013)

Mines claws are so sharp they cut through flesh like butter. But she's also allergic to mangos and they make her swell up like a blimp. And she doesn't even like inflation.


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 7, 2013)

He didn't get ice cream all in his fur today. That's about as much as one can expect from this bear.


----------



## Percy (Apr 7, 2013)

Mine's got the most hypnotic eyes, ever.


----------



## Rheumatism (Apr 7, 2013)

Mine's got the bushiest bush.


----------



## Ryuu (Apr 8, 2013)

Im just hot, face it, you cant deny it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 8, 2013)

My fursona smells bad.

u butt flustered?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 8, 2013)

Mine is awesome because Percy snugged her.


----------



## Azure (Apr 8, 2013)

i am the only citra that there is zero porn of. this is on purpose


----------



## Hewge (Apr 8, 2013)

Half otter, half tiger. All sexy.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm an elf.


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 8, 2013)

My dragon-man character lives in a world where humans exist, and they aren't evil.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Apr 8, 2013)

Mine isn't special.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 9, 2013)

A scrub.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 9, 2013)

His breath is haunted. :v


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 9, 2013)

She graduated top of her class in the Navy Sloths and she's been involved in numerous secret raids on The-Hyuumons, and she has over 300 confirmed kills.  She's trained in gorilla warfare and is the top sniper in the entire Sloth armed forces.  You are nothing to her but just another target.  She will wipe you the fuck out with adorable precision the likes of which has never been seen before on Earth.  You think you can get away by running because she's a sloth?  Think again.  As we speak she is contacting her secret network of spies across the jungle and your location is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, hyumon.  The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life.  You're dead.  She can be anywhere, anytime, eventually when she gets there and she can slowly kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that's just with her adorableness.  Not only is she extensively trained in unarmed combat, but she has access to the entire arsenal of the South American Sloth population and she will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass of the face of the continent.  If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little "clever" comment about how slow she was, was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your tongue.  But you couldn't, you didn't and now you're paying the price.  She will shit furry all over you and you will drown in it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 9, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> She graduated top of her class in the Navy Sloths and she's been involved in numerous secret raids on The-Hyuumons, and she has over 300 confirmed kills.  She's trained in gorilla warfare and is the top sniper in the entire Sloth armed forces.  You are nothing to her but just another target.  She will wipe you the fuck out with adorable precision the likes of which has never been seen before on Earth.  You think you can get away by running because she's a sloth?  Think again.  As we speak she is contacting her secret network of spies across the jungle and your location is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, hyumon.  The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life.  You're dead.  She can be anywhere, anytime, eventually when she gets there and she can slowly kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that's just with her adorableness.  Not only is she extensively trained in unarmed combat, but she has access to the entire arsenal of the South American Sloth population and she will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass of the face of the continent.  If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little "clever" comment about how slow she was, was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your tongue.  But you couldn't, you didn't and now you're paying the price.  She will shit furry all over you and you will drown in it.



This is one of the best posts ever.


----------



## Car Fox (Apr 9, 2013)

My fursona died when a troll took his squirrle overcoat, and killed him with a yoyo. Now he is dead, and guiltily haunts the Fields of Rest. He also carried a sword wherever he whent, but slayed few.

Look out for an odd-looking squirrle who is whereing a sunhat, gray vest, white undershirt, and black dress pants, who is playing with a yoyo.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 9, 2013)

When I get older algae will grow on my body and I'll turn green :-I


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 9, 2013)

A dragon. Nuff said.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 9, 2013)

My 'sona brings all the girls to the yard, my 'sona is better than y'all.
Damn right, it's better than y'all.
 I could teach you, but I have to drink tea.


----------



## Recel (Apr 9, 2013)

Mine has a really _loooong_, *thick* and fuzzy...      ...neck.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 9, 2013)

My rat girl OC is a practitioner of parkour and free-running. 

Yeah, she's loosely based on Faith from Mirror's Edge. Rat girls being awesome jumpers is just awesome.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 9, 2013)

Purple!


----------



## Blauen (Apr 9, 2013)

I have the sexiest hair of them all and I do it without even turning my head, build is the perfect mix of any male or female! 'Cause herms are the best of both worlds! <3


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks mildly attractive in jorts.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 10, 2013)

His tush can beat all yours.


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 10, 2013)

Awww yeah mother fucking feathers on a wolf...


----------



## Riho (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm a hyeennna. You don't see those very often.
Also, I'm red! 
Also, I hug people!
I'm just awesome in every way.
Yiff me, peasants.


----------



## Troj (Apr 10, 2013)

Served with the RAF and flew a Bristol Type 156 Beaufighter during the Asia-Pacific War, and was awarded two Distinguished Service Orders, two Distinguished Flying Crosses, and, after the war, the Air Force Cross for loyal service to Queen and Country. Jolly good!


----------



## Car Fox (Apr 10, 2013)

My fursona is named after a car part (specifically a suspension set-up) no one cares about.

He can also use his arms as wings for flight



Riho said:


> Yiff me, peasants.



How 'bout not...


----------



## Recel (Apr 10, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> How 'bout not...



You bring great shame to everything that is furry! >:V

My character is the only one with four ears, that I know of. Probably there are others, but mine is the bestiest anyways!


----------



## dcdsharkattack03 (Apr 11, 2013)

My fursona is one hell of a bass player.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 11, 2013)

My fursona eats leaves. BAM! Thread over.


----------



## Retro (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm a wingless dragon. I can't fly, but I'm really good at climbing. And jumping. And not breaking my bones into millions of tiny pieces when I fall.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 12, 2013)

Retro said:


> I'm a wingless dragon. I can't fly, but I'm really good at climbing. And jumping. And not breaking my bones into millions of tiny pieces when I fall.


Pretty cool!


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Apr 12, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> My fursona eats leaves. BAM! Thread over.



Oh yeah?!?  Well my fursona eats.... umm.... hmm.  What would a carnivorous fursona eat?  I mean, if he were having steak and pork chops for dinner, it would be kind of odd to be eating with a bull and pig fursona.


----------



## Retro (Apr 12, 2013)

Cid_Nielcen said:


> Oh yeah?!?  Well my fursona eats.... umm.... hmm.  What would a carnivorous fursona eat?  I mean, if he were having steak and pork chops for dinner, it would be kind of odd to be eating with a bull and pig fursona.



Chicken and bacon.
Even pigs enjoy eating bacon, that's how good it is.


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 12, 2013)

My 'sona can solve your tourism problems. Just stand him in the middle of your town, and voila! No more tourists! And as a bonus, the harrowing screams die down only minutes after his appearance. Peace and quiet and financial ruin is restored.



Cid_Nielcen said:


> Oh yeah?!?  Well my fursona eats.... umm.... hmm.  What would a carnivorous fursona eat?  I mean, if he were having steak and pork chops for dinner, it would be kind of odd to be eating with a bull and pig fursona.



Well what would Mr. Bull and Ms. Pig expect, having dinner with a wolf for Christ's sake?


----------



## Nerii-Fur (Apr 12, 2013)

Mine is a pretty butterfly....

colored fox.

with boobs.


----------



## miskey (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm just a badass, smart ass, and to top it off, totally sexy

wait...this thread is about our fursonas? =D


----------



## Car Fox (Apr 13, 2013)

The species of my fursona is the same of that of the one one seen on the sign of your local Hooter's. How 'bout that
...
...
..... Wow... that was bad.


----------



## Chisai73 (Apr 30, 2013)

Mine is pocket sized for convenient travel. And wears glasses.


----------



## gadget (May 4, 2013)

My fursona is a species of humanoid cat. She likes to adventure, but only when she's not busy sunbathing or fixing her constantly jamming plasma gun. She also often acts more like a cat....oooh, tassels!


----------



## Xolani (May 5, 2013)

Four arms? Check.
Wings? Check.
Ability to see IR and UV light? Check.
Sense of smell that's even better than a dog's? Check.
Exoskeleton? Check.
Venomous stinger? Check.
Unusual anatomy and physiology (eg. lack of lungs)? Check.


----------



## Matt Conner (May 8, 2013)

My fursona is so baked that everybody within a forty foot radius of him becomes a Bob Marley fan.


----------



## Demensa (May 8, 2013)

My 'sona can out-generic you any day of the week.


----------



## Charlie Thundercloud (May 8, 2013)

My 'sona is in the process of altering Tamriel's history by becoming the first Khajiit Empress before there was an Empire to speak of. Also becoming immortal and being the only ruler the Empire needs by unifying all of Tamriel.


----------



## PurpleFloyd (May 8, 2013)

My sona has nine lives literally.

And he can start random musical numbers in public, music and all .  I suppose I could too but, that probably would result in many awkward stares.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (May 9, 2013)

She's a kitty!!! :mrgreen:

oh, wait....


----------



## ChileDog (May 9, 2013)

My fursona is more ill-defined than anyone's. Is she a retriever? Is she a lion? Even I don't know! Ain't any of you can out-ill-define _my_ fursona.


----------



## MCatHusker (May 9, 2013)

Husker is not only my Fursona, But the reason i live, I love him, he's just a normal canine with the best in his years.
I could rant on about how cool his is, how he would pick me up on his back when i was young and then sometimes would let me cuddle up with him, How he would protect me and tell me that life would get better and most of all, how he's always there for me when i need him.
So the only thing i could rant on about is, just how much i care for him and how much he cares for me...
I love Husker, and that's it. :3 <3


----------



## Kai_Lione (May 10, 2013)

My fursona is _a GOD._â€‹


----------



## Fox_720B (May 10, 2013)

Well....

BF is quite handsome if you ask me. I really like how his design came out. I love his combination of confidence and humility. He's a personal role model for myself.

And Sky has a really fucking epic design. Especially his ears and tail. I'm quite proud of how well developed he is. (See signature)


----------



## Symlus (May 10, 2013)

It's a Sergal. I win thread.


----------



## Joey (May 10, 2013)

Mine isn't related to dogs or cats in any way. I think I kinda have you all beat.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (May 10, 2013)

Finn is radioactive and builds things like nuclear powered robots. Need I say more.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 12, 2013)

My fursona once walked to the post office down the street and it only took 8 hours. True story.


----------



## Namba (May 12, 2013)

Mine smokes weed every day.


----------



## Ricky (May 12, 2013)

My fur plantsona produces seeds that make you trip!

Here is a picture of Rosie, the Hawaiian Baby Woodrose ^_^


----------



## benignBiotic (May 12, 2013)

Ricky said:


> My fur plantsona produces seeds that make you trip!
> 
> Here is a picture of Rosie, the Hawaiian Baby Woodrose ^_^


Thanks for the nightmare. 

Java is the sassiest sloth of all times. Out of all the four or five slothsonas there have ever been.


----------



## Ricky (May 12, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Thanks for the nightmare.



No problem!

Launny did such a great job with that XD



benignBiotic said:


> Java is the sassiest sloth of all times. Out of all the four or five slothsonas there have ever been.



Java reminds me of work x.x


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (May 13, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> My fursona once walked to the post office down the street and it only took 8 hours. True story.



Damn, I had no idea Java was a speed demon, he better keep an eye out for the coppers.


----------



## Shaade (May 13, 2013)

I don't enjoy bragging about myself =P


----------



## septango (May 13, 2013)

Shaade said:


> I don't enjoy bragging about myself =P


 too easy, eh?


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (May 14, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Damn, I had no idea Java was a speed demon, he better keep an eye out for the coppers.



Unless the coppers are also sloths.


----------



## CatterHatter (May 16, 2013)

Uh... mine split into two. Just to say, they are both anthro.
Catter is a bobcat on a tight leash so to speak. He can be intimidating and almost seems manic at times. He has a hyperbolic, funny-yet-biting sarcasm. He likes to throw things including knives and tomahawks. Yeah, that's bragging for him.
Deslucin is a caracal with dragon blood, spirit, and a dragon tail. It was granted by the living gem that fused with his normal tail and changed him. I'd say that's kinda cool.


----------



## Jaseface (May 16, 2013)

Mine is a DJ that spins fire can anything else be said to top that off.  PS No one ever messes with a DJ or else the party stops :V


----------



## TeenageAngst (May 16, 2013)

He has the ability to inject extremely powerful narcotics and still hold a day job.


----------



## Swain (May 18, 2013)

My fursona is pretty basic...but its the personality that counts. Check it out here: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/4642312/


----------



## benignBiotic (May 19, 2013)

My fursona is slower than yours.


----------



## xAngelStormx (May 19, 2013)

My fursona is the best in the world because it's a fox, it has a tail, its fwuffy, I want to *CENSORED* it!!!! and erm... it's white! And I definitely did not copy anyone at all! No, really... I'm cereal. Mentally anyway.


----------



## Atrayu (May 19, 2013)

I've been searching for what animal I am and a squirrel fits perfect. They are kinda skittish and approach new places with caution, they climb things; but not just climb things, they are parkour masters. And they are fargin' cute!! My fursona is based on that, Atrayu, the samaurai squirrel.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 25, 2013)

Brown hairy monkey, with white turban, with glasses. He is wearing white pants with blood stains. Has golden braclet and chest plate, holding a ak-47 on left hand and a stick made of pure gold.


----------



## pixie muledonkey (Jun 2, 2013)

pixie is actually, like, way strong thanks to her equine heritage, but you'd never know it because of her passive personality and girly-girl fashion sense.

Also, really awesome at spelling.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 14, 2013)

How many people can honestly say that the implications of becoming their fursona equally fascinates and terrifies them at the same time? I wonder if I am the only one who has ever really thought of using their fursona to NOT reflect faithfully who they are, but rather who they would like to be.


----------



## Kishi (Jun 14, 2013)

My fursona is a red panda ferret mix who loves music and has a poofy tail, very very poofy


----------



## Shadowtehwolf (Jun 15, 2013)

My fursona is a black wolf who is involved in the Fur-Human war as an infantryman. His preferred weapon is his teeth and will use them if you ask him if he is a werewolf(He doesn't like werewolves). He also can be very hyper. And he loves pop-tarts. He like REALLY likes pop-tarts. Seriously.


----------



## Namba (Jun 15, 2013)

My fursona is a lemur.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

My fursona is a waffle ambassador >:[

Fuck your normal Le Murr. >:V


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 15, 2013)

He has no backstory so I can cast him in any role I see fit without having to alter him.


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 15, 2013)

I was finally able to get the picture on here!??  Mine is a mix of Dog and Wolf. He thinks he is a writer but can not spell worth beeens. 
Mild mannered until you get him riled up. Wait, where is the pic??


----------



## BlackoutCat (Jun 22, 2013)

My fursona started a single entity and split into twins after strange events. True story bro.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 22, 2013)

BlackoutCat said:


> My fursona started a single entity and split into twins after strange events. True story bro.


Deep.
Mine started as a regular waffle.
Then became sentient after strange events.


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 22, 2013)

He's mentally and physically strong through baptism by fire. He's sure of himself and not afraid to show it unlike me. Also an amazing shot with an M24


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 22, 2013)

Mine was a potato.
Life was good until the fire nation attacked.
Now I'm a thing.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 22, 2013)

I will devour your soul.



Hewge said:


> All sexy.



Still sexy.


----------



## Icky (Jun 22, 2013)

Bitch please. Can you guys fly? No? Didn't think so :V


----------



## Hewge (Jun 22, 2013)

Icky said:


> Can you guys fly?



I can... float.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 22, 2013)

Icky said:


> Bitch please. Can you guys fly? No? Didn't think so :V



Yus :L


----------



## Icky (Jun 22, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I can... float.



I'll make an exception from teasing otters, they're the best non-birds.


----------



## Krispin (Jul 2, 2013)

Well...my fersona can chase his tail for hours.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Jul 2, 2013)

My fursona is the "most creative" cause he's a mythical creature. He's a pink almiraj in a blue vest who is sweet, generous, and always tries to do the right thing, yet he's also a wimp with no money and lives inside a dumpster.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Mine is a wolf so she's better than you. >:V


And I slapped owl wings on her so she can tease all those silly little birds.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 2, 2013)

My fursona can fall asleep standing up.


----------



## septango (Jul 3, 2013)

how bout, he's a greek ludophile (audiophile but replace music with any type of game)


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 3, 2013)

My sona has bitchin' tailfeathers that he can use to attract mates. 

And he's pink. Automatic win.


----------



## Ristray (Jul 3, 2013)

This is the internet therefor cats are automatic wins.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 4, 2013)

My fursona is a master of the espresso arts.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 4, 2013)

My fursona is mentally ill :3


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> My fursona is mentally ill :3



It's depression isn't it?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 4, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> It's depression isn't it?


No. Why would you think so?

He is delusional. His mind distorts his way of perceiving the world so that he thinks he lives in 1920s and that he is dapper when he is in fact in living current times.


----------



## Cain (Jul 4, 2013)

Gryphon.

Anything burd beats everything else, hands down.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> No. Why would you think so?
> 
> He is delusional. His mind distorts his way of perceiving the world so that he thinks he lives in 1920s and that he is dapper when he is in fact in living current times.



Honestly, its because he looks miserable in your avi and I forgot the delusion thing. XP


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 4, 2013)

Idk about looking miserable. More like  "are you fucking kidding me"/implied facepalm.

Shame on you for thinking it was misery and depression >:v


----------



## Hewge (Jul 4, 2013)

He likes souls.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 4, 2013)

Purple bat is best purple.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 4, 2013)

Eggdodger knows a variety of circus tricks, and regenerates his severed limbs. (That's not an invitation for vore. =V)
Also, his ovular shape makes him an adept breakdancer.


----------



## Riho (Jul 4, 2013)

Hewge said:


> He likes souls.


You forgot to write that in All Caps, silly :3c

How many silver-maned, red hyenas do you know? How many might possibly be a woman?
How many can kick yo' butt?


----------



## Icky (Jul 4, 2013)

Riho said:


> How many silver-maned, red hyenas do you know? How many might possibly be a woman?
> How many can kick yo' butt?



One, one, and zero. :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 5, 2013)

Riho said:


> You forgot to write that in All Caps, silly :3c
> 
> How many silver-maned, red hyenas do you know? How many might possibly be a woman?
> How many can kick yo' butt?


Like 6 or so.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 5, 2013)

My burd likes waffles....?


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 5, 2013)

Mine eats birds that like waffles.


----------



## Icky (Jul 5, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Mine eats birds that like waffles.



Heh. Even when you aren't a waffle you get obligatory vore jokes :v


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 5, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Mine eats birds that like waffles.


I knew you loved me :3c

My sona loves feather woofs.


Icky said:


> Heh. Even when you aren't a waffle you get obligatory vore jokes :v


Inorite?


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 5, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I knew you loved me :3c
> 
> My sona loves feather woofs.



Then this feather woof will learn to accept the waffle eating bird.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 5, 2013)

Eggdodger doesn't eat waffles, because you use eggs to make them.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 5, 2013)

What a feeble attempt to make this a threesome. You're in :V

Seriously though, my sona is flightless and gets around with his feet and beak. Parkour yo :V


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 5, 2013)

Also, my sona is the lead singer in a screamo band full of goth Anthros called "Fur Your Information".
He doesn't bite the heads off of chickens, but he sounds just like Ozzy Osbourne.


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 14, 2013)

My fursona uses quite excessive grammar when speaking, dresses fancily, can perform with nunchucks impressively, and listens to smooth jazz.  That said, he also has established himself with the modern society enough to be used to the modern cultures.  However, there are few exceptions (e.g. dubstep, rap, reality t.v shows, etc).


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 14, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> My fursona uses quite excessive grammar when speaking, dresses fancily, can perform with nunchucks impressively, and listens to smooth jazz.  In my eyes, this fursona can't be beat.



 One day we shall fandango to Sammy Davis Jr.'s "In My Own Lifetime". You can lead.


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 14, 2013)

My fursona is a Wusky...
My fursona has different colored eyes


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 14, 2013)

HungryWolf said:


> My fursona is a Wusky...
> My fursona has different colored eyes



 Oh, pulling the species card, huh? Just because you were born a different genus than me, that makes you better than the rest of us?

 Alas, I wish I could pull the species card, but I'm not even sure if I'm a bird... I could be a pterodactyl with feathers for all I know! ~_~


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 14, 2013)

Eggdodger said:


> Oh, pulling the species card, huh? Just because you were born a different genus than me, that makes you better than the rest of us?
> 
> Alas, I wish I could pull the species card, but I'm not even sure if I'm a bird... I could be a pterodactyl with feathers for all I know! ~_~


Huehuehuehue, it just means there's nothing that special about my fursona <3


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 15, 2013)

HungryWolf said:


> Huehuehuehue, it just means there's nothing that special about my fursona <3



 Have you ever played Dragon Quest? His face reminds me of the slimes... That's a good thing, by the way! XD


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 15, 2013)

Eggdodger said:


> Have you ever played Dragon Quest? His face reminds me of the slimes... That's a good thing, by the way! XD


Actually I have x3, when I was about 10 tho :<


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 16, 2013)

HungryWolf said:


> My fursona is a Wusky...
> My fursona has different colored eyes


Well, you certainly "were" a wusky.  And you your fursona certainly "did" have different colored eyes.  Would you care to give us a quick update of your present fursona dear leopard?


----------



## Generalissimo (Jul 20, 2013)

Classy, telepathic raptor assassin. 'nuff said
Â¯\_(ãƒ„)_/Â¯


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 21, 2013)

Generalissimo said:


> Classy, telepathic raptor assassin. 'nuff said
> Â¯\_(ãƒ„)_/Â¯


 This thread was secretly a modesty test. I'm sorry, but you're going to have to retake the course in Modern Furry Theory next semester.


----------



## Saga (Jul 21, 2013)

Look at those muscles WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION.
Dem abs. And hard expression. 

Pretty sizable dick too :v


----------



## Max Dags (Jul 22, 2013)

I
DO
PARKOUR


----------



## Saga (Jul 22, 2013)

Max Dags said:


> I
> DO
> PARKOUR


[video=youtube;XBf3Y0m2hpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBf3Y0m2hpk[/video]


----------



## Max Dags (Jul 22, 2013)

this was exactly what i wanted to post!!


----------



## Misomie (Aug 1, 2013)

Mine eats cereal... without milk. :0


----------



## Cuttlefish (Aug 1, 2013)

Olafur has an amazing Icelandic accent. 
He is also just a 'normal' Shire horse with no flashy colors
he also has the sweetest little adopted daughter, a Quarter/Pony
He's also straight :O


----------



## Azure Flare (Aug 3, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Mine eats cereal... without milk. :0


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 4, 2013)

My Fursona is the Car Fox... need I go on?


----------



## bananalover (Aug 4, 2013)

My fursona is edible without even cooking him first. c;


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 4, 2013)

my fursona is a snow leopard so that's awesome. 

I also look good in a dress.


----------



## pheonixbat (Aug 6, 2013)

Wing-arms, 'nuff said.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 11, 2013)

pheonixbat said:


> Wing-arms, 'nuff said.


But how do you play basketball?!?!

My fursona is bilingual.


----------



## jesseuhhyeah (Aug 19, 2013)

Since I just recently opened to the fandom, I don't have an animal related character.

But I do have a Sableye who represents me in a Pokemon form.  A Pokesona is close enough for now, I guess.

But if I did have a fursona (which I might invest into in the future), I would like it to either be a raccoon, dragon, or a lizard.  He would have glasses, of course.  That's all I know so far.


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 19, 2013)

Pfff mine is a cat, I win hands down. :U


----------



## petroleum (Aug 19, 2013)

mine speaks english perfectly and can make a _good _burger


----------



## Barkley (Aug 19, 2013)

my fursona is an extremely fast swimmer and can lift more than twice his body weight!8)

Also, how often do you see a beaver for a fursona?


----------



## Charrio (Aug 19, 2013)

Mine's a Cartoon Mouse that bothers me with his Hijinks while i try and draw. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1187555/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/297950/

He gets into trouble all the time, but I love him


----------



## pokesonicfan11 (Aug 21, 2013)

Well My fursona looks cool to me and is pretty brave and outgoing. That's about it :v


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 21, 2013)

He's more sophisticated than any of yours.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 21, 2013)

He is delicious and socially agreeable.


----------



## Manis Pan (Aug 21, 2013)

OKAY MATES!

*My* fursona is Chinese but also English.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 23, 2013)

Manis Pan said:


> OKAY MATES!
> 
> *My* fursona is Chinese but also English.



Pfft, mine is an _alien_ that speaks English. So nothing new there.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 23, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Pfft, mine is an _alien_ that speaks English. So nothing new there.


Well, mine is an English that speaks alien. :V (I have no idea.)

But seriously, my fursona is-


d.batty said:


> Purple!


Dang it. Beat me to it.

Umm... She can sneak around in the Russian wilderness without being found by GRU soldiers, despite being bright purple. :v
A BDU helps, I guess.

Bragging is hard. Why...?


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 23, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> He is delicious and socially agreeable.



I am more delicious at the cost of less socially agreeable...ness


----------



## Tao (Aug 23, 2013)

Mine smells like oranges. And _tastes_ like oranges.


----------



## JethroLerrael (Aug 24, 2013)

Tao said:


> Mine smells like oranges. And _tastes_ like oranges.


I wish my sona smelled like oranges. He just smells of dirt, wet dog, and explosives. And when he dies he will become some building's gargoyle roof topper. That's kinda cool


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 28, 2013)

My fursona ........................................................................ is .......................................................................................................... so .......................................... slow ................................................without...................................................... coffee.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 8, 2013)

YOU GUYS BE JEALOUS! Mine knows surf, hydro pump, ice punch and dive!


----------



## Inpw (Sep 8, 2013)

My fursona is a GOD!

All arguments are invalid.


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 8, 2013)

My sona can speak 4 languages. He's lived in several different countries on different continents. He's travelled far and wide across the globe to search out the best undiscovered waves, rippable skate spots and untouched powder lines on the highest mountains. When he's not exploring, he gets paid to tour the world DJing at festivals and clubs.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Sep 8, 2013)

Accretion said:


> My fursona is a GOD!
> 
> All arguments are invalid.



My fursonas are the very incarnations of true good and true evil made flesh... wait, was that a spoiler? Whoops. My bad.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 8, 2013)

Umm my sona is a bat that has the long read hair that I don't have, a goddamn tail because its fabulous, and can speak english and spanish and has the flirting skills of a potato. She is a fangirl that rages over tv shows and when she gets really mad her eyes turn red.
Also, her wings are separate from her arms. Not mainstream.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Sep 8, 2013)

(One of) My fursona(s) is the CEO of one ofthe large home electronics/magitech companies in the world, he's also a blind seer, but has technomagical glasses that let him see what's in front of him but he can't use them and see the future at the same time.


----------



## Tyranny (Sep 9, 2013)

My fursona is the leader of an AU vilous of the future, where the northerns make use of advanced alien tech made from an extinct race thats responsible for creating all the races on their world. Azrael is wounded prior to this recieving some replacements yet steadily gets addicted to cybernetics until all thats left is his brain/mind [haven't decided weither he underwent a body transplant or mind upload]. The enhancements azrael underwent aren't the cause of his cold personality, he was always like this.


----------



## NightProwlerP71 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mine (while still in progress) builds hot rods and works as a tactical advisor making six figures, which he happens to hate.  He plans to take the organization he works for down from the inside.


----------



## AnimusFoxx (Sep 12, 2013)

Most epic stoner fursona ever!


----------



## NightProwlerP71 (Sep 23, 2013)

^ Can we be friends?


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 23, 2013)

Mine is uncolored, so he technically blends in with everything... or something.


----------



## ZenModeMango (Sep 23, 2013)

I have milkshake running through my veins so I can cut myself and it'll bring all the boys to the yard.


----------



## Nezthefox (Oct 5, 2013)

No one has ever seen my sona with his eyes open and he always comes back after he's supposed to be dead


----------



## Baron Kriege (Oct 10, 2013)

My fursona is psychopathic unlike myself.... hahahaha hahaha!


----------



## Baron Kriege (Oct 10, 2013)

God fursonas are not fair in role play.


----------



## Deo (Oct 10, 2013)

My imaginary self can beat up your imaginary self.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 10, 2013)

Deo said:


> My imaginary self can beat up your imaginary self.


My imaginary self can tame Deo's imaginary self.


----------



## Deo (Oct 10, 2013)

Damn. Fursona beat.

Can we brag about other people's fursona's?
Fay's imaginary fox-person is awesome.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 10, 2013)

Deo's fursona can transfer cancer through bites!


----------



## Kazooie (Oct 11, 2013)

Highest density fursona.


----------



## Deo (Oct 11, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> Highest density fursona.


I dunno, Smeldge's BlockFox is made out of some heavy duty concrete.


----------



## Kazooie (Oct 11, 2013)

Deo said:


> I dunno, Smeldge's BlockFox is made out of some heavy duty concrete.


The density of concrete is actually lower than that of most rock! Additionally, I believe that BlockFox has a fleshy interior, which would further decrease its overall average density.


----------



## Car Fox (Oct 11, 2013)

My fursona is a famous fox.

'Nuff said. :V


----------



## Recel (Oct 11, 2013)

You can be dense not just on the material plane, Kazooie. :V


----------



## Zabrina (Oct 12, 2013)

She can always pluck out a feather from her coat, stab you multiple times right through your eye sockets, then fly away.


----------



## Coyote Club (Oct 12, 2013)

Coyote Club

I think the best part is no one really knows what it is. :v


*Edit*

OsweetJesus I killed the thread XD


----------



## Carnau (Nov 4, 2013)

*Resurrecting it* 
My fursona smells like Frankincense paired with myrrh.
If you feed him organic candy he gets 1+ life.
 He has this little defense mechanism where he collects all his combustive energy in his feet and shoots off into the sky like a rocket ship, shooting stars flying out from his hooves. As he descends back down to earth he sort of floats down slowly. My fursona is a cartoonish alpaca so he kind of looks like a cloud already. 

I understand this was a little weird but I kind of love it.


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Nov 4, 2013)

*fake redneck voice*

My fursona once climbed Mount Everest with no shirt on!


----------



## Carnau (Nov 5, 2013)

Like a real alpaca, his fleece is fireproof and water proof.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Nov 6, 2013)

My fursona bent the will of the universe against a mary sue... Yeah, I went there. God-tier territory, bitches!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 6, 2013)

He won't go bald with age.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Nov 6, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> He won't go bald with age.



Dammit, Kit! Your sig is making me get hooked on this NationState thing. Do I look like  I have time for that? XD


----------



## SierraCanine (Nov 6, 2013)

My fursona has one glowing eye.... has an annoying tendency to turn into a spirit... OH! and he can kick butt when it comes to it.... but is always loyal to those in his pack.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 8, 2013)

My fursona has a stable job does what he loves.
no it's not other people geez get your mind out of the gutter


----------



## Namba (Nov 8, 2013)

Mine's a lemur.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 8, 2013)

I think mine is unique because I want people to watch him and enjoy him and fail to realise that they will _hate_ him if they ever met him in real life.


----------



## Riho (Nov 8, 2013)

My fursona could quite literally KICK the shit out of you.
He wouldn't lay either of his hands on you.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 8, 2013)

It's a newt! C'mon, how many newt fursonas have you seen in this fandom?


----------



## MochiElZorro (Nov 8, 2013)

Riho said:


> My fursona could quite literally KICK the shit out of you.
> He wouldn't lay either of his hands on you.



So... is the shit literal too, or just the kick? :V Cause if it's literal, I'm sure I know a couple of people who enjoy that kind of stuff. ;3


----------



## Riho (Nov 10, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> So... is the shit literal too, or just the kick? :V Cause if it's literal, I'm sure I know a couple of people who enjoy that kind of stuff. ;3


Oi mayt dont u be cheeky wit' me


----------



## TheRH100 (Nov 29, 2013)

Mine can speak chinese.
(I speak ä¸­æ–‡ too)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 29, 2013)

shes a 14 foot tall ball of feathery awesome, also she can sit on her tail like a bar stool so theres that. Oh. And blow up her neck sacks


----------



## BBQ (Nov 30, 2013)

Its Andrew "Tough Motherfucker" Jackson.





Can't beat that.


----------



## speedactyl (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi....just Dropping by what else do I have to say..
just building up enough momentum here, yet to make his mark


----------



## ACraZ (Dec 1, 2013)

Mine shows up late to the party!
...
Guys?


----------



## nereza (Dec 29, 2013)

My fursona sets everything on fire, god knows everything is better when its on fire :twisted:


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 31, 2013)

My fursona knows how to use every single weapon he get his hands on perfectly, and he also parkours like a champ, plus he has tiger strenght so hes just unbeatable!


----------



## Sar (Dec 31, 2013)

My Fursona species is the gayest species of them all :V


----------



## Carnau (Dec 31, 2013)

She's a robot and has the potential power to create a magnetar.

http://www.discoveryuk.com/web/how-the-universe-works/videos/?video=how-the-universe-works-magnetar


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 1, 2014)

My fursona is slower than yours


----------



## speedactyl (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey maybe you guys can just post arts that explains rather than texts that way we can see it too.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm a Chocobo, therefore the argument's over.


----------



## chocomage (Jan 1, 2014)

Armored Chocobo said:


> I'm a Chocobo, therefore the argument's over.



Yet so am I... Shall we continue?


----------



## Antronach (Jan 2, 2014)

My fursona eats chocobo as a part of it's balanced breakfast.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 2, 2014)

Well, I can't exactly say I've seen other ghostly furs roaming around.

...About that, I *really* need to get working on a reference/bio. Procrastination takes over my art most days. =.=


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Jan 3, 2014)

chocomage said:


> Yet so am I... Shall we continue?



We can share being awesome. I'll have the up side, you'll have the down side.


----------



## chocomage (Jan 4, 2014)

Armored Chocobo said:


> We can share being awesome. I'll have the up side, you'll have the down side.



I can't say if I'm awesome or not, but like a mage should do I sit in the back and enjoy a nice elixir.


----------



## speedactyl (Jan 7, 2014)

And now the two Chocobos are now arguing....

Fascinating I yet to brag about something, Wait I just did something with others..would this count.?
http://synersignart.deviantart.com/art/SS-2013-Dogfight-421613754
http://synersignart.deviantart.com/art/Re-Dunn-Jet-Scene-423032941


----------



## Auren (Jan 30, 2014)

Mine is extremely endangered so don't kill it pls.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jan 30, 2014)

Spots. Anything else is irrelevant.


----------



## Tamara of Tammyland (Jan 30, 2014)

Mine is a grand rabbit that rules over Tammyland. She has powers, can turn into a human at will, and gives out free strawberries and dried fruits to the citizens.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 30, 2014)

Purple, nuff said.


----------



## Pandora Skyye (Feb 3, 2014)

My fursona Pandora Skyye's roar is so alluring she can make anyone grovel at her feet and become her slave. If she does it a certain way she can seduce any species!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 8, 2014)

My fursona is a bipolar, drunk musician...can it get any better than that?


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Feb 12, 2014)

My fursona is a depressing, cynical dickhead. Can he get more loveable than that? Also, he's too cool to make appearences (that or I can never find the time or motivation to draw him).


----------



## Carnau (Feb 13, 2014)

She comes with free wifi


----------



## TheRH100 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hair


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Apr 1, 2014)

My werewolf persona smiles so much you either think you're lunch or he's lying about how happy he is. Neither is true, but that might change. ^_^

-2Paw.


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Apr 1, 2014)

Mine can breath air :V


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Apr 1, 2014)

N30Nphoenix said:


> Mine can breath air :V



Oh, yeah? Mine breathes out carbon dioxide with trace nitrogen! o_o Of course, we won't go into _what_ his breath smells like most of the time, being a werewolf (although with better table manners than you might expect. Burp.). 

-2Paw.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 2, 2014)

Zan'theros is capable of astral projection, in which he separates his consciousness from his body to explore the world in an ethereal state, up to a range of about 12.5 miles (20 kilometers).


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 2, 2014)

It's a corgi.

For example


----------



## TheRH100 (Apr 2, 2014)

Bioluminescent hair. 'Nuff said.


----------

